# Replacing woodgrain dash



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm looking to replace my woodgrain dash panel. It's flaking and looks horrible. I haven't received my restoration guide yet, so what is the best way to remove it? Also, there are replacement vinyl ones available, is that ok or should I find an original one?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Linda,

Try 3m adhesive remover and if that doesn't work use laquer thinner. all of the aftermarket suppliers sell the woodgrain inserts. I don't believe they have NOS available.

I have a new non-a/c insert left over from when I restored the 67, it has a small cut just below the heater controls. If you want it PM your mailing address to me and it's yours.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*woodgrain inserts*

Hey thanks! Mine is an AC dash though. I've seen them advertised everywhere but I appreciate the gesture. I'll try the 3m.

Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The resto guide says that the 66 GTO had a real woodgrain dash. The 67 had a vinyl wood grain overlay.....:confused


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*vinyl*

Yeah, I was going to ask that question, but I didn't want to seem too you know, stupid about it. I found too through the Ames catalog that the 67 came with vinyl but the ones now aren't as thick. They do make a real woodgrain one too but I think I'll stay stock.
Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had 2 66's they had real woodgrain, very nice...saw a pic of a resto/mod. The guy did the dash, and the metal area (glove box etc) with real walnut veneer. Then he polished it and urethaned it to a thick, high gloss. It looked excellent......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. The original '66 dashes were composite: walnut veneer attached to a thin aluminum backing. Attached with contact cement. The '67 Dash was plastic, and held up a little better. The only physical dfference between the two is that the '67 has a bigger turn signal indicator hole. You can order a wood replacement and 3m "gorilla snot" weatherstrip adhesive it in place. Use very little adhesive. Be very careful getting the old one off....no prying with narrow screwdrivers around the guages!!! Take your time. What I did 20 years ago on my '67 was repaint the guage surrounds with "chrome" paint I got at the hobby shop. Not perfect, but really hard to tell. Use a fine brush. Cost? about $3. Good Luck. Your car sure is gonna look mean in Black with the orange and yellow flames.....
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
How about black with purple flames?:cool

I did notice the chrome around the dash and gauges is kind of let's say, in need of attention. Thanks for the tip. 
L


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I need to redue mine as well. I bought the real wood insert, but it needs to be varnished and glued in. I was going to wait for the weather to turn alittle warmer before I do it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In 1976 I had a black 66 GTO w/ flames...blue to white to yellow to orange to red fade frightening to the youth of today!!!arty:


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

E the A
I would've liked to see a pic of that!
L


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, my hat's off to you. Back in the '70's, myself and all my young and wild hotrod compatriots thought that "Black with Flames" was THE most wicked paint job. None of us ever acheived that goal, due mainly to lack of cash ("Bread", in those days!!). To find out that at least YOU were doing your part by driving around in a Flamed-out '66 is just too much!!! My own '66 at the time was a Platinum Silver, black interior 4 speed tri power terror, jacked up to the limit running ten inch Ansen Slots on the back and Bonneville Super-Wide Bias plys......Linda, I'm just projecting my own unrealized dreams when I'm making with the "Black with Flames" jokes! It WOULD look pretty mean, though....
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda and Jeff, I will try to find a pic....don't think I will be able to though:confused


----------

